# Can 211z Record and Playback on VCR



## mickeyboat (Dec 30, 2009)

Just installed an additional 211z in our home dedicated to the grand kids. No more than got it installed and wife wanted to know if I could record and playback movies on a spare VCR we have. Used to do it all the time on older receivers before built in DVRs. On my RV account I have a 211 k hooked to a DVR and it works wonderfully. Wanted to see if I could spare the expense of the DVR on this receiver using a VCR. Wife could program it to record movies for kids so when they visit a couple days per week they could watch proper movies.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

mickeyboat said:


> Just installed an additional 211z in our home dedicated to the grand kids. No more than got it installed and wife wanted to know if I could record and playback movies on a spare VCR we have. Used to do it all the time on older receivers before built in DVRs. On my RV account I have a 211 k hooked to a DVR and it works wonderfully. Wanted to see if I could spare the expense of the DVR on this receiver using a VCR. Wife could program it to record movies for kids so when they visit a couple days per week they could watch proper movies.


The 211Z doesn't have a ch 3/4 output but you can still use the composite RCA jacks to record on the VCR.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What about spend once $40 and ger DVR functions on your 211s? Instantly. Plus spend or use USB HDD enclosure with practically any drive.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The ViP211z should still be able to control a VCR but you have to consider if that's really the best way to go about it. The DVR conversion as P Smith suggest is arguably a much better approach.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

mickeyboat said:


> Just installed an additional 211z in our home dedicated to the grand kids. No more than got it installed and wife wanted to know if I could record and playback movies on a spare VCR we have. Used to do it all the time on older receivers before built in DVRs. On my RV account I have a 211 k hooked to a DVR and it works wonderfully. Wanted to see if I could spare the expense of the DVR on this receiver using a VCR. Wife could program it to record movies for kids so when they visit a couple days per week they could watch proper movies.


Your post really isn't clear, do you have a 211K that has a hard drive on it? If yes why don't you put the 211Z on that account the $40 DVR fee has already been paid so the Z becomes a DVR also no additional fee. The Hard Drive from the K can be plugged into the Z and will work on both 211 receivers.


----------



## mickeyboat (Dec 30, 2009)

RBA said:


> Your post really isn't clear, do you have a 211K that has a hard drive on it? If yes why don't you put the 211Z on that account the $40 DVR fee has already been paid so the Z becomes a DVR also no additional fee. The Hard Drive from the K can be plugged into the Z and will work on both 211 receivers.


I was not aware that I could move a receiver from one of my accounts to another?? Last time I tried to do that Dish said no. I do have a 211K with a DVD on my motorhome account. The new 211z is on my home account. Can I move recivers back and forth?


----------



## mickeyboat (Dec 30, 2009)

P Smith said:


> What about spend once $40 and ger DVR functions on your 211s? Instantly. Plus spend or use USB HDD enclosure with practically any drive.


As I stated earlier, my 211k has a DVR atached on one account, the 211z is on another account.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

mickeyboat said:


> As I stated earlier, my 211k has a DVR atached on one account, the 211z is on another account.


Do you have a Hard Drive or a DVR or a DVD attached to the 211K they are 3 different components but you have posted all 3 in this thread?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I can't understand what you have. DVD, VCR, or HDD enclosure connected to 211.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mickeyboat said:


> I was not aware that I could move a receiver from one of my accounts to another?? Last time I tried to do that Dish said no. I do have a 211K with a DVD on my motorhome account. The new 211z is on my home account. Can I move recivers back and forth?


DISH wants you to keep your motor home account separate. They do not want you having equipment in two different locations (your home and your motor home) on the same account. A situation that is clearly against DISH Terms of Service.


----------



## mickeyboat (Dec 30, 2009)

RBA said:


> Do you have a Hard Drive or a DVR or a DVD attached to the 211K they are 3 different components but you have posted all 3 in this thread?


Pardon my ignorance. I have a Western Digital book size hard drive attached to the 211K


----------

